# Logistics support in Afghanistan - new book



## dapaterson (26 May 2009)

What The Thunder Said -- Reflections Of A Canadian Officer in Kandahar by LCol John Conrad

http://www.amazon.com/What-Thunder-Said-Reflections-Canadian/dp/155488408X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243349341&sr=8-1

The Whig Standard had a brief piece about it:



> ...
> "Combat logistics is not sexy and it is certainly not overcomplicated, but it will reach out and cut your throat if it is taken for granted in times of war," he writes...
> "And cut it did in Afghanistan in the early summer of 2006."
> 
> ...



More at: http://www.thewhig.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1583275


----------



## Old Sweat (26 May 2009)

David,

Sounds like an interesting subject to read up on, which shows you what kind of a pitiable life I lead. Re this incident:

Conrad had been estimating that ammunition would be used at a steady rate, a planning concept that transfers poorly to a rapidly-changing war. He points out that on most Canadian deployments, the biggest danger is having ammunition go stale, because guns are rarely fired on peacekeeping tours. 

With a major Taliban offensive ongoing and Canadian soldiers returning daily in armoured vehicles up to their knees in spent brass, Conrad had to arrange an emergency airlift of ammunition from Canada after a humiliating sorting out by a general that he details in the book. 

I was told of this by Colonel Omar Lavoie when I interviewed him. OL also said that Conrad had been misled by his staff, who told him there were a few thousand rounds of 155mm in theatre. In the meantime BSM Bob Montague went around and counted bullets. He found exactly 388 155mm rounds at KAF. (I also have interviewed him.) OL reported this to the general at just about the time that Conrad happened to pass by. It was not a pretty sight.

Now, I don't know who did the ammunition estimate, but it was done on historic figures from previous operations. In other words the G3 world blew their estimate and Colonel Conrad caught the crap for it. Six weeks later there were 7000 rounds in theatre. The battery with the 1 RCR Battle Group fired 17000 rounds during its tour from four guns.

Cheers,

BAR


----------



## dapaterson (26 May 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Now, I don't know who did the ammunition estimate, but it was done on historic figures from previous operations. In other words the G3 world blew their estimate and Colonel Conrad caught the crap for it.



At then end of the day, as a Log officer, you are responsible for support.  If the Cbt Arms folks engage in carnal relations with a canine you should make sure the doctor and the vet are available - and then double-check their estimate.

If your staff screw up the count, in the end, they are your staff and your responsibility.  And your responsbility to sort out their innumeracy (once the urgent SUPREQ for all natures of 155mm has been fulfilled).


----------



## dapaterson (26 May 2009)

On another note:

Interesting to see where LCol Conrad is now working as a Reservist - apparently the relationship with the general wasn't completely broken...


----------

